# splitting matches



## trash diver (Aug 23, 2011)

An old friend of mine(literally old) told me how to split stick matchs down the middle to make two from one. this can also be done with paper book matchs. If your matchs get a little damp(not soaked) you can gently rub them through your hair so that the static electricity will dry them. anyone else heard this stuff?


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 29, 2012)

They do that in prison to save matches.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 24, 2014)

Years ago, I was in Bakersfield and saw a woman who was frustrated while trying to light a cigarette with matches in the wind. Match was lit, blew out, tossed, match was lit blew and was tossed. She asked if I had a lighter (I don't carry fire). 

I told her to strike two matches together. 

Success.

Bird in the hand or two in the bush?

I hope I'm never so desperate that I consider splitting matches to get by.


----------

